# Wie dependencies automatisch in package.keywords eintragen?

## temnozor

Hallo, ich wollte mein Gentoo system mal wieder auf Vordermann bringen...

nach einem erfolgreichen "emerge --sync ... emerge -u world" möchte ich gern mein KDE "updaten"

ich hatte die svn 4.099 am laufen...nun wollte ich mal die "masked 4.162" draufmachen...

nur muss ich da die hunderte pakete und dependencies nach

emerge --nospinner =kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.69

selbst in die etc/portage/package.keywords eintragen?

Das muss doch irgendwie automatisierbar sein...

----------

## mrsteven

Prinzipiell sollte das so gehen:

```
emerge autounmask

autounmask =kde-base/kde-meta-4.1.69
```

Ob's wirklich funktioniert - keine Ahnung, eventuell brauchst du auch eine ~arch-Version von autounmask.  :Confused: 

----------

## temnozor

scheint zu funktionieren danke

----------

## temnozor

verdammt es geht doch nicht "mehr"

er trägt jetzt mittels autounmask nur noch "paketname ~" in die package.keywords...

und da das keyword ~am64 verlangt wird erfolgt dies in einer endlosschleife....

sprich er trägt immer und immer wieder den gleichen (ersten mask) eintrag ein bis ich manuell per strg+c abbreche...

auch ein löschen der package.keywords brachte nix..auch ein unmerge emerge autounmask brachte nix..

es funktionierte ja erst aber ich hatte dann beim emergen von kde ein paar blockierungen bzgl. qt versionen... so das ich die unmergen musste...

wie kann man eigentlich sämtliche QT sachen und KDE sachen möchtlichst schnell unmergen?

----------

## 69719

Installier mal =dev-perl/PortageXS-0.02.08. Dann sollte autounmask wieder laufen.

----------

## temnozor

genau das wars, hatte ich beim stöbern auch gerade gefunden...

bleibt noch die sache mal pauschal irgendwie sämtliches KDE zeugs zu entfernen...

wie am besten?

----------

## Finswimmer

qlist -IC kde listet dir alles auf, was kde in dem Paketnamen hat.

Drumherum bauen wir noch ein emerge:

emerge -C $(qlist -IC kde) -av

Et voila.

Tobi

----------

## temnozor

hat bestens funktioniert kdebase 4.1.2 läuft

gibts irgendwo eine art tutorial seite wo man mit dem "konsolen skripten" vertraut gemacht wird?

Ich hab öfter mal ein paar Dinge die automatisiert werden müssen, und würd dann gern selbst auf solche trickreichen Befehlsverkettungen kommen

----------

## Finswimmer

Da hilft Google mit bash vorangestellt, also vor allem wenn es um if, while, case, etc. geht.

Die allgemeinen Funktionen mit $() etc. findest du in einem ganz allgemeinen BASH Howto.

Auch da würde ich Google befragen.

Ansonsten frag einfach hier. Du wirst erstaunt sein, auf wieviele Arten man ein Problem mit der *sh (alle Shells) lösen kann.

Tobi

----------

